# Mk4 gti tail light issue



## bossbmx (Feb 27, 2012)

Rear right tail light went out on my '01 gti. Replaced bulb and still nothing. Checked all other rear lights(brake, turn signals...) and those work but can't get the tail light to work. I checked my fuses as well. The prong in the light socket looked like a good connection. Anyone else have this issue? Is it not grounded?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do the other two parking lights on the right side work?


----------



## bossbmx (Feb 27, 2012)

dennisgli said:


> Do the other two parking lights on the right side work?


Yes. The brake light, turn light, reverse light all work fine. Just the tail light is not working.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do the other two parking lights on the right side work?


----------



## bossbmx (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah. All rear lights on both side are working except for the right tail light.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I'd start by either checking to see if you are getting power to the connector going to the bulb tray - or by just swapping the bulb tray with the other side.


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

Has anyone found a resolution to this?


----------



## jazzyboy_2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

For real, I have an MK4 2.0 Golf and i have the same problem. It's annoying I tried everything, new bulb, new socket plate, new fuses (the old ones were blown) but apparently it's a short cause when we put the new fuses in they kept blowing so there is a short somewhere...just gotta figure out where it is


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Which fuses keep blowing?


----------



## jazzyboy_2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

22 & 23


----------



## jazzyboy_2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

the 5W for the right passenger side tails.


----------



## 'Slick-5O' (Oct 10, 2009)

*Please assist, brake light not turning on, daytime tail light on, turn signal and reverse light functional.*

My '03 wagon, 1.8T, is having a brake light problem. All light bulbs are working in the tail light, daytime tail light on, turn signal on, reverse light on. Even though the day time tail light is on, it won't go brighter for the brake light to be on. 

Please assist,


----------



## Bpich3r (May 14, 2012)

**

same problem my 02 gti is doing the same thing anyone find the solution


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Bpich3r said:


> same problem my 02 gtin


Which "same problem: - that the right rear tail light doesn't work but the other five parking lights do?

Or that both parking light fuses keep blowing?


----------



## Bpich3r (May 14, 2012)

my rear left tail light is out but the right isnt n i kept changing bulbs i think i need to buy a new taillight unit?????


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do the other two parking lights on that side work?

I assume that this is on a MkIV Golf.


----------



## Bpich3r (May 14, 2012)

no my reverse light is out n brake light now


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Bpich3r said:


> no my reverse light is out n brake light now


 Are you saying "*No, the other two parking lights on the driver's side of my MkIV Golf also do now work. And now that I've tried to fix the problem the brake and backup light on the driver's side no longer work - but the other two brake lights and the backup light on the passenger's side still work. Also - all six of my turn signals still work.*"


----------



## Bpich3r (May 14, 2012)

found the problem fuse 22 was blown so a 5$ fuse did the trick but still no brake light


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

Has anyone found a resolution to this? I've changed my fuses and bulb and still same problem. Not brake light but the tail light bulb in reference to what I'm talking about.


----------



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm have the same problem. 03 jetta driver side tail light is out every other light works on the rear checked the fuse they aren't blown. I don't get it I'm gonna go to the junkyard and get another assembly for the the driver side rear and see if that helps


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do the other two parking lights on the left side work?


----------



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bought the board from vw works perfect now.


----------



## savagex (Nov 28, 2009)

bossbmx said:


> Rear right tail light went out on my '01 gti. Replaced bulb and still nothing. Checked all other rear lights(brake, turn signals...) and those work but can't get the tail light to work. I checked my fuses as well. The prong in the light socket looked like a good connection. Anyone else have this issue? Is it not grounded?


I have this exact problem. I even used a test light, checked all the wires before the connector that plugs into the socket board and for some reason I'm not getting power to tail light. Does anyone have a solution to this odd problem? It was working fine a week ago...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

savagex said:


> I have this exact problem. I even used a test light, checked all the wires before the connector that plugs into the socket board and for some reason I'm not getting power to tail light.


Do the other two parking lights on that side work?


----------



## savagex (Nov 28, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> Do the other two parking lights on that side work?


I just went outside to check if the other park lights on the same side were working because I didn't check before...the Side Marker on the same side (driver side) does NOT work either. I swapped the bulb to the passenger side side marker and the bulb is good. So what now?


----------



## savagex (Nov 28, 2009)

Today I checked the fuse, it's not blown. I swapped it with another 5 amp fuse just incase and still not lighting. It seems that the socket the fuse plugs into is not getting power either. What can it be?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

savagex said:


> It seems that the socket the fuse plugs into is not getting power either. What can it be?


Check the light switch.


----------



## savagex (Nov 28, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> Check the light switch.


Yep! That was the problem...Thank you so much for your help with this. I found your handy Fuse Diagram in the Lighting FAQ / DIY Section. Using that, I was able to find the exact fuse and pin for the left side park lights. I pulled out the headlight switch and used a wire to jump from 58R to 58L and my left side park lights are working temporarily until my new headlight switch comes in.


----------



## scottypacks (Jan 25, 2016)

*Im still having this problem..*

on my 2001 golf 2.0, all the lights work (brakes, headlights, reverse) except rear running lights... checked the bulbs and the fuses and still nothing... i cant seem to find a good solution to this anywhere.. someone said the "light switch"; what exactly would that be...
CAN SOMEONE HELP?!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

scottypacks said:


> on my 2001 golf 2.0, all the lights work (brakes, headlights, reverse) except rear running lights... checked the bulbs and the fuses and still nothing... i cant seem to find a good solution to this anywhere.. someone said the "light switch"; what exactly would that be...
> CAN SOMEONE HELP?!


You want to know where your light switch is???

Do all the other parking lights work?


----------



## Deewweel (Jun 27, 2019)

All of my lights work except the running light left side changed fuses and everything and when I turn my left signal on the right one comes on very damply with 2 of bulbs on bottom someone help


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Deewweel said:


> All of my lights work except the running light left side changed fuses and everything and when I turn my left signal on the right one comes on very damply with 2 of bulbs on bottom someone help


Better to start a new post rather than add to a post that is years old and about a different problem!

But anyway - sounds like a short somewhere. Was your car recently in an accident or anything?


----------



## Deewweel (Jun 27, 2019)

No there has been no accidents I don’t believe and fuse 23 keeps blowing I did have a short near the back seat of the left turn signal the yellow wire but I fixed it and it still happens


----------



## Deewweel (Jun 27, 2019)

If I put a jumper wire thru the bottom it works could it just be the assembly or is there a short somewhere


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Deewweel said:


> changed fuses and everything





Deewweel said:


> fuse 23 keeps blowing





Deewweel said:


> is there a short somewhere


Yes, it sounds like there is a short if the fuse keeps blowing.

Sorry but I'm really having a hard time understanding what you are saying. What caused the short that you fixed and how did you fix it?


----------

